# HELP!, TCR SL/Campy bb noise



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I have been dealing with this noise on my 2010 Giant TCR SL for over a year now. It will not appear all the time, but will on most rides. The LBS has visited with Campy and has installed the BB according to their recomendations. The BB has been replace as well. The noise will appear when both on the bike, or off. It will appear with the Zipp 404's or my factory Campy Scirocco wheels. 

My thought now is the frame. Is there anyway to check the lamination of the carbon fibers? Have my Doc xray it? 
Here is a link to view the noise.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjqccUI6e9w

Thanks, any ideas?


----------



## giant_tcr3 (May 4, 2007)

i had the same noise on my tcr 2010 advanced. But mine came from the seatpost flexing when you pedal. thats been solved, That kind of sound is something flexing inside the frame when the crank turns. Try installing the bb and cranks on your own.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Thanks tcr3, I may take it to another shop


----------



## spectre-73 (Nov 10, 2008)

I had a creaking noise coming from my 2011 tcr sl with campag cranks. The noise came from the bb86 adapters moving in the frame. Grease is not good enough, I had to get them installed with loctite. My noise was when standing up on the pedals up hills.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

In gave up on trying to figure this thing out. Sold the frame, still have the campy parts, a complete Defy with Dura Ace should arrive this month.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Spectre has it. Loctite on the pressfit cups. I forget which kind is the right kind, but either way it is enough to stop the creaks without making removal a pain. My TCR Advance with Campy has been flawless and noiseless, Loctite was installed at the time of the build up.


----------

